# I like Romanian girls



## showmustgoon

How can i translate this phrase into Romanian?

thanks in advance


----------



## DerPilz

*Îmi plac fete româneşti.*


----------



## showmustgoon

thanks DerPilz,

is the like same as love in Romanian, i mean how i can say "i love romanian girls"?


----------



## DerPilz

_Up to my knowledge, _*
          Îmi plac= I like.
     Eu iubesc= I love.
*


----------



## jazyk

I think it would be better with an article_ Îmi plac fete*le* românești/române, __Îmi plac fete*le* din România _or maybe even better _Îmi plac româncele_.


----------



## farscape

I agree with jazyk as far as the article *le* goes - *fetele* - and even with the form *fetele din Romania*. When talking about Romanian women in general one can say *Îmi plac româncele*.

*Îmi plac fetele din România* or *Îmi plac fetele românce*. The adjective *românesc* (pl. româneşti) is not (commonly - see next post) used when talking about people.

Best,


----------



## jazyk

I also think that românesc is strange with people, but I added it because I see that many Romanians seem to use it.


----------



## farscape

jazyk said:


> I also think that românesc is strange with people, but I added it because I see that many Romanians seem to use it.



Well, 78 hits with Google is not many compared to 16,600 for "femei românce", but I agree, it's being used although I don't think it's a proper form and I would not recommend it.

Later,


----------



## studenta20

DerPilz said:


> *Îmi plac fete *româneşti*. *Correct: "*Imi plac româncele.*"




Hello/Buna

The romanian word românesc is just for things, objects, not for persons.
For example: a romanian wine=un vin romanesc
a romanian tradition=o traditie romaneasca
a romanian girl=o fata românca
a romanian man=un barbat român


----------



## showmustgoon

thanks for discussion guys


----------

